# Starting clothing line, Need help on printing and tag replacement



## Russellkay (Apr 25, 2012)

So I'm starting a clothing line. I was wondering about the printing and tag replacement. Am I suppose to get the shirt printed and then ship it to the tag replacement? Or Are there companys that do that? Also I was wondering If getting the tag printed on the shirt is cheaper or the tag itself cheaper?


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

There are companies that do both. I would think that getting tags printed would be cheaper than adding tags. And if that is the route you chose We can print your shirts with custom tags for a low price. PM me for more info.


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

I can offer tags-screen printing your shirts at very low cost per piece just [email protected]


----------

